#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΜΗΝ - Μηχανικοί Νέοι Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Συνταξιούχοι

## cacau

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, όπως ίσως ήδη γνωρίζετε τα μνημόνια και ο Ν.4387/16 είχαν καταστροφικές συνέπειες για όσους Ελεύθερους Επαγγελματίες (και όχι μόνο) αποσύρονται από την ενεργό δράση μετά από χρόνια σκληρής εργασίας: 

Συντάξεις του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που από *2.391,22 €* με όλους τους μνημονιακούς νόμους έγιναν *1.692,01 €* κατέληξαν με τον Ν.4387/16 σε *1036€* και τελικά στα *940-950€* για αιτήσεις του 2019 που βγαίνουν τώρα οι αποφάσεις απονομής! (Όλα τα ποσά είναι μικτά).

Έτσι μαζευτήκαμε κάμποσοι μηχανικοί και ιδρύσαμε το *ΜΗΝ (Μηχανικοί Νέοι Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Συνταξιούχοι Ν.4387/16)*. 

Το «ΜΗΝ» δεν εξαρτάται από πολιτικές ή συνδικαλιστικές παρατάξεις.  Στο «ΜΗΝ»  κάθε συνάδελφος Μηχανικός τοποθετείται, συναποφασίζει , δρα ισότιμα με απώτερο σκοπό όλοι μαζί από κοινού μέσα από ένα σύνολο ενεργειών και προσπαθειών να σταματήσουμε την καταστροφή του Συνταξιοδοτικού μας , την οριστική αφαίμαξη της σύνταξης μας και εν τέλει να προστατεύσουμε την ποιότητα της ζωής μας.

Είμαστε ήδη αρκετοί, έχουμε προβεί σε διάφορες ενέργειες, και επίσης προετοιμάζονται νομικές κινήσεις σε συνεργασία με γνωστό δικηγορικό γραφείο με εξαιρετικό ιστορικό επιτυχών αποφάσεων.  

Όποιος από σας ενδιαφέρεται ή/και γνωρίζει μηχανικούς που έκαναν αίτηση σύνταξης από το 2016 και μετά, ή είναι έτοιμος να κάνει, ας ρίξει μια ματιά στο site μας https://mhn2020.gr

Συνάδελφοι σας περιμένουμε να συμμετέχετε στην προσπάθειά μας!

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για την φιλοξενία και αν έχετε κάποια απορία μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στο mail μας: swm.m.h.n.2020@gmail.com ή να γράψετε εδώ.

----------

